# Starter erkennt Sinamics S120 nicht



## Berger (16 September 2016)

Hallo,

versuche gerade in einen SINAMICS-S120-CU320-2PN über den Starter in Betrieb zu nehmen.
Mache das das erste mal, von daher hab ich leider keine Erfahrung damit. Schon gehen die Probleme los.

Ich wollte mit dem Assistenten online das Projekt erstellen. Zu dem S120 hängen auch noch zwei G120 am Bus. Dieser werden auch erkannt, der S120 leider nicht.
Unter erreichbare Teilnehmer wird er aber gefunden.

Könnte es sein, dass mir irgendwelche Updates im Starter fehlen? Wie kann ich das feststellen?



Vielen DANK!





Software verwende ich:

Product:            Drive ES - Starter
Release:            V4.5.1.0

Copyright (C) Siemens AG, 1999 - 2016
Portions copyright 1991-2002 Compuware Corporation.

Internal Identifier:        04.50.41.00
Internal Info:        umc04.50.41.00release.1.vobadm


Component:        CrystalEdit
Version:            V1.0

Copyright (c) 1998-2008, Andrei Stcherbatchenko. All rights reserved.
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/edit/crysedit.aspx

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Product:            DCC_EDITOR_SINAMICS
Release:            V2.4.1.0

Copyright (C) Siemens AG, 1999 - 2016

Internal Identifier:        04.50.41.00
Internal Info:        umc04.50.41.00release.1.vobadm

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Product:            DCC_HELP_SYSTEM
Release:            V2.4.1.0

Copyright (C) Siemens AG, 1999 - 2016

Internal Identifier:        04.50.41.00
Internal Info:        umc04.50.41.00release.1.vobadm

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Component:        SSP SIMOTION SINAMICS Int V4.8
Version:            V04.80.21.00
Release:            V04.80.65.00_02.10.60.00

Copyright (C) Siemens AG, 1999 - 2016

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Component:        SSP SINAMICS DCP V1.2
Version:            V01.20.01.00
Release:            V01.20.08.00_19.81.00.00

Copyright (C) Siemens AG, 1999 - 2016

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Component:        SSP SINAMICS HELP V4.8
Version:            V04.80.21.00
Release:            V04.80.65.00_02.10.60.00

Copyright (C) Siemens AG, 1999 - 2016

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Component:        SSP SINAMICS V4.8
Version:            V04.80.21.00
Release:            V04.80.65.00_02.10.60.00

Copyright (C) Siemens AG, 1999 - 2016


----------



## ChristophD (16 September 2016)

Hi,

sieht so aus als wenn dir ein SSP fehlt.
Welche FW Version is t auf der CU320?
Im STarter unter Hilfe -> installierte Geräte schauen welche Versionen für CU320-2 installiert sind.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Berger (16 September 2016)

Hallo,

staune gerade nicht schlecht.
SINAMICS S120 Performance 4.3.1

ist das nicht sehr alt?

Soll ich ein FW Update machen?


----------



## ChristophD (16 September 2016)

Der neueste ist es nicht aber das ist vermutlich auch nur die Beschriftung der CF Karte oder?
Da schau mal lieber in die CONTENT.TXT auf der Karte ob da wirklich noch der V4.3 drauf ist oder ob das schon jemand upgedatet hat.

Un im Starter die installierten Versionen kontrollieren!


----------



## Berger (16 September 2016)

Danke! Mach ich!


----------



## Berger (16 September 2016)

Na toll:



Also FW Update?


----------



## ChristophD (16 September 2016)

Hi,

woher hast du das SSP geladen?
Welchen Starter verwendest du?

FW Update kannst du machen wenn du eh die CU320-2 neu inbetriebnehmen willst, bei einer bestehenden Konfiguration würde ich eher das SSP installieren und damit dann das Projekt sichern.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Berger (16 September 2016)

Hallo Christoph

Ist eine neue Anlage!

Firmware würde ich hier laden:
https://support.industry.siemens.co...s120-firmware-version-4-7-hf22?dti=0&lc=de-CH

Starter ist aktuell Product:            Drive ES - Starter
Release:            V4.5.1.0


----------



## ChristophD (16 September 2016)

Das ist die V4.7 FW und dafür hast du ja vermutlich auch kein SSP installiert.
Da solltest du auf V4.8 HF 1 gehen: https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ch/de/view/109740193

Alternativ:
Starter Setup nochmal starten und alle SSP zu installation anwählen.


----------



## Berger (16 September 2016)

Juchu !!




... da ist er ... DANKE!


----------



## Glasesba (19 September 2016)

Ich würde zuerst mal den aktuellsten STARTER installieren (V4.5 SP1):

https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/de/de/view/26233208


----------



## MSB (19 September 2016)

Glasesba schrieb:


> Ich würde zuerst mal den aktuellsten STARTER installieren (V4.5 SP1):
> 
> https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/de/de/view/26233208


Hat bzw. hatte er doch, siehe Eingangspost ...


----------



## ChristophD (20 September 2016)

Problem ist doch gelöst inzwischen!


----------

